# Post your make.conf?  buildworld failing



## jb_fvwm2 (May 1, 2013)

Unsure of the stuff to put in make.conf...

```
cc1plus: error: unrecognized command line option "-std=c++0x"
```
... to specify explicitly gcc46, gcc47, clang, whichever can fix it. [ I've tried several times today with different make.conf, but none enabled the buildworld to finish past a half hour or so. ] or even something on the buildworld line.


----------



## phoenix (May 1, 2013)

Remove (or rename) /etc/make.conf and /etc/src.conf and I guarantee buildworld will succeed.  

Then you can add 1 line at a time to 1 file at a time, and rebuild world after each change, until it fails.  Then you'll know what to remove/change.

Or, post your file here so we can look at it.


----------



## kpa (May 1, 2013)

Only the base gcc(1) (version 4.2.1) or clang(1) can be trusted enough to build world and kernel. If you get funny errors even with those it's possible that you have corrupted some of the needed tools for world/kernel building with your tinkering and it's time to reinstall from scratch.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (May 2, 2013)

```
mount_msdosfs /dev/msdosfs/NO_NAME /windows  

mount_msdosfs /dev/ad0s1 /windows    

fsck_msdosfs /dev/ad0s1

#It appears the [FILE]/etc/src.conf[/FILE]
WITH_LIBCPLUSPLUS=
# may have been at fault, buildworld is proceeding now.
```

The second line above was failing until the third was run. The first caused a shutdown-fsck upon loading Xorg. So I wanted to upgrade the the latest STABLE to maybe fix it. I may have the gcc, clang commands set properly in their respective make.conf's, but no time really now that it is working to proceed until another glitch is found or this buildworld halts.

```
STRIP= -s
CPP=cpp47
CXX=gcc47
CC=gcc47
CFLAGS= -O0 -pipe -s
FLAGS= -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe
CXXFLAGS= -O -pipe -s
```
That is the relevant part of the latest make.conf which I am not using at the moment.


----------



## kpa (May 2, 2013)

To put it bluntly, you're just asking for trouble with unconditional overrides for CFLAGS and CXXFLAGS. Leave them alone unless you can boast about really knowing that the settings you're using are safe.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (May 2, 2013)

Well, without the make.conf, the buildworld/installworld/buildkernel/installkernel completed flawlessly. So it is solved for now at least.

BTW that make.conf (gcc47) appears to work seamlessly, at least with the ports it has already used to help build, and is helping to build, presently.


----------



## phoenix (May 2, 2013)

You really should wrap the gcc47 stuff inside an *if* statement to limit them to only be used while in /usr/ports.  That way, you use GCC 4.7 to compile ports, but use the default GCC 4.2 for compiling the OS.


----------

